# Homemade arrow rest



## 1gr8bldr (Aug 19, 2010)

Hi guys, thought I would pass along a idea.  I don't remember if it is mine or whether I got the idea somewhere else. For my bowfishing rest, I buy JB weld and form it into my cut out in my riser. Then after I have about a half inch in height, I push down on my arrow to create a perfect trough for my arrow to rest in. I shape the outside edges to the contours of my riser. Since I tie my string to the back of my arrows instead of your typical slide, this pervents any tangles when my arrow is drawn or released.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Aug 19, 2010)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=105538&highlight=bowfishing+101

i do similiar but with plumbers epoxy.  it works great and i learned it off of bowfishUSA.  tieing to the back of the arrow scares the snot out of me. i use slides or cables on all my shafts.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Aug 20, 2010)

Hey that's a good post, Pic looks just like mine. I also shop Sully's.


----------

